# Rome-TotalWar von PCGH Installiert



## €eld (22. März 2011)

Ich hab gerade Rome Total War installiert von einer DVD aus der PCGH-Ausgabe 3/2011. Installation klappt reibungslos, wenn ich jetzt aber das Spiel starten will, kommt die Meldung das ich den richtigen Datenträger einlegen soll 
Soll ich die Installierte Datei erst auf DVD brennen oder wie?


----------



## böhser onkel (22. März 2011)

Nein

Lass einfach die Dvd im Laufwerk


----------



## Re4dt (22. März 2011)

Wie oben beschrieben lass die PCGH DVD im laufwerk drinnen.


----------



## Windows0.1 (22. März 2011)

Ja genau lass sie drinnen


----------



## beren2707 (22. März 2011)

Klicke im Arbeitsplatz mit der rechten Maustaste auf die PCGH-DVD, anschließend auf Öffnen.  Den Ordner "01 Spiele Vollversion" öffnen, dann "Rome_Total War (Gold)". Dort findest du ein Archiv mit Namen "Patch PCGH", dieses entpackst du auf deine Festplatte. Darin sind  Startdateien von Rome und Barbarian Invasion enthalten. Sichere die Originale im Installationsverzeichnis und füge die entpackten Dateien ein - schon laufen beide Spiele problemlos auch ohne DVD im Laufwerk. 

Alternativ kannst du auch einfach das PCGH-Menü der DVD aufrufen und bei "Vollversion Rome...(Patch)" auf "STARTEN" klicken, wähle dann einen Ordner zum Entpacken und verfahre wie beschrieben. Viel Erfolg!

Gruß

beren2707


----------



## NCphalon (22. März 2011)

Früher hieß so en Patch noch NoCD Crack/Fix^^


----------



## beren2707 (23. März 2011)

Das dachte ich mir auch, da das Spiel allerdings kostenlos auf der DVD dabei ist, scheint das wohl keinen rechtlich relevanten Unterschied mehr zu machen. Ich persönlich finds gut und hätte es auch als "NoCD.exe" bezeichnet, aber PCGH glaubt vermutlich, es höre sich für den Laien zu "raubmordkopiermäßig" an und tauft das Kind einfach "Patch"


----------



## €eld (23. März 2011)

Danke ich hab einfach den Patch in den Spieleordner geschoben und dann ersetzt, jetzt gehts


----------



## böhser onkel (24. März 2011)

Cool

Ei dann viel spaß


----------



## motsch_ (4. April 2011)

Geht das Spiel von der CD auch über Lan/Internet?


----------



## €eld (5. April 2011)

Dann musst du den Code eingeben, der irgendwo zwischen den Seiten war.


----------

